# Application raccourcis Apple Watch



## celtik44 (13 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, 

j'ai créé quelques raccourcis via l'application "raccourcis" via mon iPhone (puis iPad) mais l'apple watch ne les prends pas en compte via Siri, y a t'il un moyen de leur faire fonctionner ? 

Cordialement


----------



## fousfous (13 Octobre 2019)

Il me semble que raccourcis n'est pas disponible sur la watch.


----------



## celtik44 (13 Octobre 2019)

Agrrr, ‍♂️


----------

